# ..............!



## nononono (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Apr 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *..............!*


A salient opinion from the most unlikely source.


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2019)

*That's correct and pointing outwards ....!*

*Have no idea what the new kindergarten avatar represents , but I see you chose a " cleaner " one all the same.*


----------

